# Cool 137M/150M Leak Wr Tester Project>>>



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Guys,

Check the coolish 137m/150m leak WR tester(40BAR burst pressure rated tube) project i'm working on>>

Hope to have full assembly done in a week or so!

Note: inspection chamber tube will be a good 90mm-100mm+!


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice! I like it!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice Bry i'd be interested if they went into production :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

How ya gonna' test it? h34r:

SomeoneI might have a leaky divers somewheres ? :lol:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Any chance you can check your pm or emails any time soon Bry?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hari m8,

The chapter part is still in PRC.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

*Started testing today *and have so far achieved just over 6Bar about 100PSI.

Will have the HARD ptfe washer hydraulically seated as that seems to be leaking very slightly.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

How do you pressurise it Bry?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi,

I'm using an ancient garage compressor, once properly tested will probably use a Co2 tyre inflator(air gun C02 cartridges).


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Would it be possible to use a conventional hand/foot pump? (the type used to pump up bike tyres - 120PSI is easily achievable, probably more though I've never tried).

How do you de-pressurise it?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes a standard foot pump or car tyre compressor.

Depressing the Schrader valve depressurises, tho tempted to fit an air pressure release valve.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

image url upload


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

An update have tested to 8bar, 80metres with slightl leaking so have ordered some PROPER 73mm I.D Buna Nitrile O-rings!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Can you check your Pm stuff Bry please !


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Another update>>>

Double o-ring sealed proto hanger which holds a stead 8Bar of pressure.










Proto hanger bar fitted>>










Proto hanger fitted with roll pin>>

NOTE: expect to have some SS watch hangers made SOON


----------

